# very slow updates for Di2



## spadger007 (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi 

first post so forgive me if this has been asked before.

On Sunday I collected my new Giant Defy Advanced Pro 0 with Di2 with Ultegra 6070 and I so excited to connect my iPhone and my Garmin.

When looked into it I couldn't connect using the BT because I didn't have the D-fly BT connection. Today I purchased one and connected to my iPhone.

Once the iPhone connected it told me 3 items need firmware update, the first one was the battery, I selected all 3.

It started to update the battery and got stuck on 13% it was stuck on this for over 45 minutes.

I restarted the app but then I got no response. 

Because the bike is brand new I contacted the bike shop where I got it from and they told me to send an email to Madison, which I did.

I then fired up a very old Sony laptop with Windows on it (I use a Mac) and tried to connect my supplied charge lead to button A. This reported there was no components in the system. I disconnected the SW-EU90-A from the rest of the system then just tried to connect to that one only eventually this reported back saying the firmware was ok. When I connected the battery at first it failed to connect then it tried to update the firmware but reported back saying the PC wasn't connect to the internet!

Eventually after reading stacks of info on this I went back to the iPhone and tried again and again eventually the battery did update and I then updated the next item which was updated very quickly. However on the 3rd update its got to 17% and stuck again!

I don't want restart but what options have I got.

It seems to me the iOS software is very buggy or there's a problem with Shimano's servers.

Anyone else has had this problem and how do you resolve it?

Thanks for reading this long winded post I could have added more1


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

I hate to say it, but I would never try to do a firmware update without the PCE-1 box. The guys at Shimano are very careful to warn that any interruption during the update process can brick a component, and bluetooth in general suck when it comes to interruption free connections.
As for connecting through the A junction with the charger, that is fine at the system level, but will not allow individual component connections and I've had plenty of instances where updating a single piece outside the system was what solved an issue.
The shop that sold you your bike 'should' sell the bike with current firmware and not doing so, or offering to do it for a period of time after purchase makes them sound a little suspect, and ANY shop working on modern bikes should have the box by this point.


----------



## spadger007 (Feb 7, 2018)

Good news after a call from Madison technical team uk Ive managed to sort out my problem.

Basically disconnect the battery for at least a minute then try again which thankfully worked.

One thing he did say BT can be susceptible to interference from other BT devices and seeing my Apple Watch is always connected this might have caused the problem.

I switched off my watch and I went through the process very quickly.

Job Done


----------

